# Bonnet Creek or DVC?



## akp (May 2, 2011)

My husband has a work conference in Orlando in December at one of the Disney resorts.  (Swan I think).

We want to take the kids and stay in a nice 2 bedroom.  

I just found a rental week at Bonnet Creek for about $1200.  If I can even find a DVC week at Beach Club Villas, it would be around $2800.  

Is it worth the extra $$ to stay on Disney property?  

Kids are 12, 10, and 7.  We've been to Disney before.  We will spend a day at Universal (HP) and another day at MGM.  If we have a third park day, we might go to Magic Kingdom.

Any experiences with the BC shuttle?

Anita


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 2, 2011)

You have RCI Points and Bluegreen. You should ask BocaBum for advice in getting DVC with Bluegreen, since I have no idea at all about it.  A 2 bedroom in December would be ~71K RCI points, unless it's a holiday week.  If you have used your 2011 points, it might be worth borrowing next year's points.


----------



## MichaelColey (May 2, 2011)

Assuming you're not talking about the week of Christmas or New Year's....

You should be able to rent Wyndham Bonnet Creek for HALF of that.  Shop around.

If you have a deposit with a trading power of at least 25, you should be able to exchange into a DVC unit.  Set up an ongoing search.

If you're talking about Christmas or New Year's, that's another story.


----------



## vacationhopeful (May 2, 2011)

Michael, are any of the RCI TPU postings for Bonnet Creek for early Dec still available? I got a 2bdr for 9 TPU plus the RCI exchange fee. (Thanks bunches for your sightings post  ).

Going to non-Disney resorts while staying at DVC is too expensive.


----------



## MichaelColey (May 2, 2011)

I hadn't looked lately, but yes the first two weeks of December at still there to exchange into with a trading power of 9.  Pretty incredible deal.


----------



## akp (May 3, 2011)

*A clarification...*

I'm looking at December 2nd or Dec 3rd checkin, so not a holiday week.

I know how to exchange for DVC through BG.  It's very easy and reasonably well-priced.  

But for this trip, I want a rental, not an exchange as it will be submitted for my husband's travel expenses.  An exchange would use up our points but not be submittable. 

Thoughts on DVC vs Bonnet Creek?


----------



## littlestar (May 3, 2011)

A Bonnet Creek rental will be much easier to find.  That time in December is very popular with DVC members because of the Christmas decorations and the DVC annual meeting.  

Bonnet Creek has a great location next door to Disney's Caribbean Beach resort.  It's a very short short drive to the Swan and Dolphin.  Bonnet Creek has two lazy rivers with free inner tubes.  At Beach Club you have to rent the tubes. Bonnet Creek has multiple pools and free miniature golf.  I would probably pick Bonnet Creek for this particular trip. 

I checked availability on Wyndham's site and there's a *3 bedroom available* for a check-in of December 3rd.


----------



## littlestar (May 3, 2011)

This person is very popular over on the Dis boards for Bonnet Creek rentals. His prices are great:

http://www.vacationupgrades.com/


----------



## Twinkstarr (May 3, 2011)

littlestar said:


> A Bonnet Creek rental will be much easier to find.  That time in December is very popular with DVC members because of the Christmas decorations and the DVC annual meeting.



The 7 month window just opened for 1st of December and the annual threads of "why is it so busy" by DVC newbies are showing up on the DIS boards. :rofl:


----------



## akp (May 3, 2011)

*Thanks!*

So Twinkstar, I assume from your comment that my chances of getting a DVC rental are pretty darn slim anyway?  Then Bonnet Creek is probably the way to go.

Littlestar, thanks for the link.  I appreciate it.

Anita


----------



## littlestar (May 3, 2011)

akp said:


> So Twinkstar, I assume from your comment that my chances of getting a DVC rental are pretty darn slim anyway?  Then Bonnet Creek is probably the way to go.
> 
> Littlestar, thanks for the link.  I appreciate it.
> 
> Anita



You're welcome.  Have a great trip.   Bonnet Creek is an awesome resort.


----------



## littlestar (May 3, 2011)

Twinkstarr said:


> The 7 month window just opened for 1st of December and the annual threads of "why is it so busy" by DVC newbies are showing up on the DIS boards. :rofl:



Yeah, that happens every year.  Hopefully some of them booked their home resort at their 11 month window or they take a chance of being shut out completely.


----------



## Twinkstarr (May 3, 2011)

akp said:


> So Twinkstar, I assume from your comment that my chances of getting a DVC rental are pretty darn slim anyway?  Then Bonnet Creek is probably the way to go.
> 
> Littlestar, thanks for the link.  I appreciate it.
> 
> Anita



I would bet a bunch of those early December reservations maybe available for rentals. Though my guess would be they would be rather pricey compared to Bonnet Creek at that time of year. 

We own DVC and Wyndham points, and have tried Bonnet Creek. BC would be my first choice if I couldn't book DVC. Can't beat the location, though I would get a car.


----------



## Catira (May 3, 2011)

Twinkstarr said:


> I would bet a bunch of those early December reservations maybe available for rentals. Though my guess would be they would be rather pricey compared to Bonnet Creek at that time of year.
> 
> We own DVC and Wyndham points, and have tried Bonnet Creek. BC would be my first choice if I couldn't book DVC. Can't beat the location, though I would get a car.



I totally agree.  When I can't get a DVC unit, Bonnet Creek is always where we stay. Previously, we kept going back to Marriott Cypress Harbour. But once we stayed at Bonnet Creek, we have never regretted our choice.


----------



## darrius1st (May 14, 2011)

For Bonnett Creek the place to get the best price is ebay.


----------



## kerkev (May 18, 2011)

*TPU?*

What is TPU???


----------



## vacationhopeful (May 18, 2011)

kerkev said:


> What is TPU???



Trading Point Unit. RCI new weeks system. Sometimes referred to a Points Lite.


----------



## chriskre (May 18, 2011)

Since the employer is picking up the tab I'd probably opt to be truly onsite and stay at Beach Club but if they've put a limit on your reimbursement then I'd go for Bonnet Creek but in the presidential units.  It's not alot more than the regular rooms and even if you have to pay a little over your budget you will soooooo enjoy those units.  

Have fun.


----------



## poleary2000 (May 23, 2011)

WOW. 9 TPU?  For a 2 BR at Bonnet Creek.  That is crazy.  I might have to just go back to Orlando then!  LOL


----------



## bnoble (May 23, 2011)

> I just found a rental week at Bonnet Creek for about $1200. If I can even find a DVC week at Beach Club Villas, it would be around $2800.


For my money, the extra cost for DVC is not worth it.



> But for this trip, I want a rental, not an exchange as it will be submitted for my husband's travel expenses.


Tread lightly.  Situations vary, but I can easily imagine the 2BR condo for the family not being an allowable expense.


----------



## timeos2 (May 23, 2011)

Why pay more for a smaller, less well equipped unit? The DVC isn't worth the same price forget a higher cost.


----------



## MichaelColey (May 23, 2011)

timeos2 said:


> Why pay more for a smaller, less well equipped unit? The DVC isn't worth the same price forget a higher cost.


That's been my struggle as well, but there are some real advantage to staying at Disney:

1) The proximity.  At some DVC's (BCV and BWV), you can WALK to two parks.
2) The on-site perks.  Many people enjoy EMH.  (I tend to avoid the park that has EMH each day, but sometimes we do go for EMH.)  Disney transportation is much better than other timeshares, if you're not renting a car.  We do hope to do the dining plan during the Food & Wine festival next year, and will get the Dining Plan then.  A bus directly to Magic Kingdom (instead of the TTC) is another nice on-site perk.
3) Disney magic.  There's just something special about staying on site.

For us, the downsides are:

1) More expensive.  It takes more trading power plus they charge the $95/week Disney fee.
2) Smaller units with inferior kitchens and small tables.  For many people who don't cook, it's not an issue.  For me, it's a big one.

So we've been torn between Wyndham Bonnet Creek (our favorite off-site timeshare) and DVC properties.  We're trying all of them (except Bay Lake, which we can't get through RCI yet) this year.  (We still have BWV and OKW left later this year.)

The one DVC property we've stayed at that is a clear winner is Animal Kingdom Villas (especially with a Savannah view suite).  The rooms are a bit bigger, you park much closer, the appliances are nicer, and the view is incredible.


----------



## timeos2 (May 23, 2011)

MichaelColey said:


> The one DVC property we've stayed at that is a clear winner is Animal Kingdom Villas (especially with a Savannah view suite).  The rooms are a bit bigger, you park much closer, the appliances are nicer, and the view is incredible.



The other, IMO, is OKW.  That was the first timeshare they did and they didn't skimp - they basically duplicated what most other upscale resorts had and just put it inside their property.  It is full sized, well themed and our favorite DVC by far for unit amenities. The 3 (or was it 4?) bedroom, multi-story unit is spectacular.  Strictly for theme/location and considering unit type/size AKL is a very close second overall.  I wouldn't pay the $95 penalty to e at either as the "magic" wears very thin with us after about 8-10 hours. After that we want out & a break from everything Disney.  No such luck if you're on site as even the tv is limited!  HELP!!! We've done our time at Disney and would never pay extra and probably will never pay at all to stay/go again.  Free we'll take!


----------



## bnoble (May 23, 2011)

We are a party of two adults, two children.  We generally stay in 2BR units. For that party, the units in the "2nd generation" DVC resorts (VWL, BWV, BCV, and SSR) are adequate.  Six would be a squeeze.  Eight (the listed capacity) would be unthinkable.

In an OKW 2BR, there is more than enough space for four.  Six would find it adequate.  Eight would be a squeeze, but doable.

I haven't been in either of the 3rd gen resorts (BLT, AKV-K) yet.  I think there, the sleeper chair and the third bathroom might make those resorts much more comfortable.


----------



## JudyS (May 23, 2011)

If the conference is at the Swan or Dolphin, then Beach Club is walking distance, with a wide, pleasant walkway. There are also boats that go between Boardwalk, Beach & Yacht, and Swan & Dolphin. Bonnet Creek is really not walking distance from anything at Disney.

Many of the other Disney properties also host conventions, so verify that it's the Swan/Dolphin before using that as the basis for your decision. If it is, proximity to the conference would be a big plus with Beach Club.


----------



## YeongWoo (May 24, 2011)

*Shuttle experience*



akp said:


> Any experiences with the BC shuttle?
> 
> Anita



When we stayed at BC last fall I used the shuttle even though we had a car.  The schedule worked out fine and it was very convenient.  There aren't as many runs like there are with the Disney transportation but there are some work-arounds.  

I don't have any experience with the Universal shuttle and there may be a fee involved with that one, idk.  I think most Tuggers would recommend using your car for added flexibility but the shuttle is adequate.  The best shuttle stop is Tower 6.  Everybody goes to the main stop but the shuttle stops at 6 first so you stand a better chance of getting on.


----------



## Sea Six (May 27, 2011)

The first time we stayed at Bonnet Creek we didn't like it.  After a few years, we decided to give it another try.  Now I know we will never stay there again.  I just do not like that place, for many reasons.  Did I say NEVER AGAIN?!


----------

